# Hey, where have youuuu been?



## tirame (Jan 22, 2009)

(If you correctly guess the song reference in the title I will love you forever.)

I love to write, so I figured this would be a good place for me. :razz:


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi there and welcome!

As to the  song reference, I can think of two songs that might fit.  Either _Where Have You Been_ by Reel Big Fish or _Father of Mine_ by Everclear.


----------



## Lethlyn (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to WF!


----------



## Nickie (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Ungood (Jan 23, 2009)

tirame said:


> (If you correctly guess the song reference in the title I will love you forever.)
> 
> I love to write, so I figured this would be a good place for me. :razz:


_Where have you been?
I've looked for you for ever and a day
Where have you been?
I'm just not myself when you're away_​
A song by Kathy Mattea, full lyrics to this song can be found here LINK

So am I correct?

and..ahh... oh yah... Welcome to the Forums.


----------



## C.Gholy (Jan 23, 2009)

We are indeed pleased to meet you.


----------



## tirame (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for your warm welcomes, guys. :smile::smile:

I am amused to report that nobody was able to correctly guess the song I made reference to. It's actually "Hey" by Pixies. Better luck next time. :razz:


----------



## Red_Venus (Jan 24, 2009)

hi! hope this forum rocks your socks!!!!

much love;

venus


----------



## Shinn (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there and welcome


----------

